# Haftstrafe für Snipes?



## Tokko (17 Apr. 2008)

*Haftstrafe für Snipes?*



 





 16/4/2008 9:53 
In den U.S.A. müssen die Steuern am 15. April beglichen werden. Kein guter Tag für Wesley Snipes. 
Der _Blade_-Star wurde im Februar für schuldig befunden, willentlich keine Steuererklärungen abgegeben zu haben, und die Anklage hat jetzt die Höchststrafe gefordert: drei Jahre Freiheitsstrafe und ein Bußgeld in Höhe von $5 Millionen. 
Die Strafempfehlung wurde am Montag in Ocala, Florida von Richter Robert O'Neill eingereicht, aber erst am Dienstag veröffentlicht. Laut O’Neill verdiene Snipes die Höchststrafe, weil er jahrelang das Gesetz dreist missachtet und sein Verhalten heimtückisch verdeckt habe. 
“Dieser Fall fragt geradezu nach der Höchststrafe, sowohl was eine Freiheitsstrafe betrifft als auch eine beachtliche Geldstrafe. Dieser Fall sei einzigartig, sowohl was die Schwere von Snipes’ Vergehen betreffe, als auch die Möglichkeit der abschreckenden Wirkung”, schrieb O’Neill. 
Man wolle ein Exempel statuieren, das hoffentlich eine abschreckende Wirkung auf Steuerverbrecher im ganzen Land ausübe, fuhr der Ankläger fort.
“Leider besteht ein dringendes Bedürfnis, andere davon abzuschrecken, Snipes kriminelle Taktiken der Steuerbehörde gegenüber nachzuahmen”, schrieb O’Neill, und fügte hinzu, dass die Höchststrafe ein gutes Mittel dafür sei. 
Snipes erhält den endgültigen Urteilsspruch erst am 24. April. 
Im Februar wurde der Schauspieler für drei minderschwere Fälle, die sich alle darauf bezogen, dass er keine Steuerklärung abgegeben hatte, für schuldig befunden. Von den schwerwiegenderen Delikten der Steuerhinterziehung und der Verschwörung wurde er jedoch freigesprochen.
Die Steuerbehörde behauptete, Snipes habe versucht, unrechtmäßig eine Rückerstattung von $12 Millionen einzufordern, habe versucht, Steuerschulden mit ungesetzlichen Zahlungsmitteln zu begleichen und habe versäumt, zwischen 1999 und 2004 Steuern auf ein Einkommen von $58 Millionen zu bezahlen.

Quelle :
eonline.com


----------



## maierchen (17 Apr. 2008)

Naja da ist es essen auch umsonst kann er noch mehr Dollar Sparen


----------

